# Gap between tank and stand



## jimsz (Oct 11, 2011)

We bought a used tank and stand that we began setting up tonight (leak test).

There is a minute gap between the tank and the stand in the entire middle portion of both sides where the tank and stand meet.

The tank is tempered glass (55 gal).

Image attached. 

Also, I have leverled the stand/tank as best I can but from left to right there is about 3/32 difference from the left side to the 4ft over to the right side. I am sure this has to do with rug compression/floor (concrete under rug) with the tank filled.

Are these two issues a concern?


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

Certainly a concern.
Usually, there would be some foam between the glass and the stand to take up small tolerances in engineering between the glass and the stand. This would include rug compression.
What it does is spread all unevenness over a larger area.
Polystyrene is the cheapest choice although you might find some nice closed cell foam that you can cut to size.
cb


----------



## Bawl (Aug 15, 2012)

Is the stand a bit warped? Find something you know is straight and check with the tank off of it. Can you throw up a pic of the whole thing as well? May be able to brace it back up in the mid. Also for a pad I've used that drawer lining stuff that's made out of cork. Seems to have just the right stiffness to deform some without being pulverized by the weight.


----------



## jimsz (Oct 11, 2011)

Bawl said:


> Is the stand a bit warped? Find something you know is straight and check with the tank off of it. Can you throw up a pic of the whole thing as well? May be able to brace it back up in the mid. Also for a pad I've used that drawer lining stuff that's made out of cork. Seems to have just the right stiffness to deform some without being pulverized by the weight.


Yes it appears that the stand is slightly warped in the middle and the middle portion of the tank does not touch the stand.


----------



## gar1948 (Jan 25, 2012)

I think the outside frame is the most important part of the tank to support. Many stands are open in the middle. But I do think you should take up the space with a sheet of styrofoam or another cushion material.


----------



## jimsz (Oct 11, 2011)

I decided I did not like the frame that I obtained with the used tank and simply bought a good heavy metal one at petco.

Thanks for the advice everyone!


----------

